# Let me dream of you



## mikasa_90

Ciao!

Come posso tradurre :

Let me dream of you= lasciami sognarti


Grazie!


----------



## jazyk

Lasă-mă să visez la tine.


----------



## Blue Butterflies

As usual, I'm impressed by Jazyk's attempt (and the flawless use of diacriticals). One little thing though:

Lasă-mă să te visez.


----------



## jazyk

Nu trebuie să folosească prepoziţia _la_ cu acest verb?


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Hmmm...

Cred că ne-am gândit la sensuri diferite ale verbului "a visa". Şi cel mai probabil eu am greşit.
Asta e poate doar părerea mea, dar în română, în general, "day-dreaming" e a visa _la_ ceva, şi dreaming (at night) e a visa ceva.

Dreaming of Jeanie = Visând la Jeanie
Te-am visat = I dreamt about you

Cu alte cuvinte, _ai dreptate_. Trebuie să fie corect să spui "lasă-mă să visez la tine". Dar mie îmi sună atât de nenatural şi ciudat (îmi aduce aminte de încercările nereuşite de tip "do you like this" = "asta place la tine?" *ouch!*), încât am propus imediat alternativa, fără să mă mai gândesc. Scuze.

Aş înţelege uşor "lasă-mă să mă gândesc/să meditez/să visez cu ochii deschişi _la_ tine". Sau "lasă-mă să visez _la_ ochii tăi/buzele tale/nu ştiu ce"

Dar _m-aş aştepta_ la "lasă-mă să te visez". Poate ceilalţi nu sunt de acord...


----------



## radu

It seems to me that the phrase "Let me dream of you" is the former case: day-dreaming (or consciously, or actively dreaming) of someone since passively dreaming of he or she can occur with or without an agreement between the two. 

So I also think jazik got it right in the first place. It doesn't sound odd, execept if you think that he intended to translate it with the second meaning.


----------



## Bloomenherz

Approximating the context... I´d venture:

*Ingaduie-mi sa te visez*.

B.


----------

